# fiber glass boat leak ????



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a 14ft fiber glass fishing rig that has developed a leak, I have tried to search out the leak, but can't seem to find where the water is coming in at. I belive it is coming in from the hull area of the boat becuase that is the first spot that fills with water. When I turn it over the underside of the boat looks to be in great shape-Is there anything I should be looking for specifically-this is my first fiber glass small craft. 

When I find the leak what would the recommended method of repair be- attempt to fiber glass in the leak or is there any type of other filler I could use????


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

you have to find the leak before you can decide how to fix it.
i have had success filling the hull with water and looking for where it leaks out.
odds are unless theres a visible crack or damage the hull isn;t leaking. more likely a threw hull fitting.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

As mentioned... fill the boat with water and wait to see where it leaks out. What kind of drain plug does it have in the transom? The rubber kind with the lever? These have been known to leak after several years of service... I'd start there with my "leak watch"


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

waterfoul said:


> As mentioned... fill the boat with water and wait to see where it leaks out. What kind of drain plug does it have in the transom? The rubber kind with the lever? These have been known to leak after several years of service... I'd start there with my "leak watch"


Ya the rubber kind with the lever is the style I have- I started by replacing the old plug because it was the most obvious/easiest attempt at a fix. I suspected the hull because after a few hours of two guys fishing that is the spot where the water pools up. I'll try the filling up with water try when I get a chance-any recommended material on the fix when I find it??? say its just a minor fitting hole???


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

deep6in said:


> Ya the rubber kind with the lever is the style I have- I started by replacing the old plug because it was the most obvious/easiest attempt at a fix. I suspected the hull because after a few hours of two guys fishing that is the spot where the water pools up. I'll try the filling up with water try when I get a chance-any recommended material on the fix when I find it??? say its just a minor fitting hole???


depends on just what is leaking. but the way to go is with fiber glass and gel coat. can get matterials at many locations. michigan fiber glass on nine mile in east point is where I get mine.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

if your motor bolts in it migt be time to check the caulk


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

yellowbelly80 said:


> if your motor bolts in it migt be time to check the caulk


Ya I notice the transom has some areas that look like they are caulked in- I was wondering if there was any special type of caulk to use when trying to fill in these areas and if I found a slight leak is there any type of caulk I could use for a quick fill/temp repair to end the season out.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

if its calk leaking make sure oyu spend the money on marine grade sealant, a boat dealer will hook you up.
if its a crack in the glass , id use an epoxy resin instead if glass, it will bond much better.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

If you need calk... go with 3M 5200. Best stuff on the market. High bond strength and totally waterproof.


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. Once I find the time to trace down the leak I'm certain I now have some knowledge to fix it right- the first time.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

3M 5200 fastcure is great stuff. It will cure underwater. One recommendation. When You are done sealing, put the rest of the tube in the refridgerator. If you dont the next time you try to use it, it will be hard.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

so??/did you find the leak? let us know what it turned out to be.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

My friends boat had an near impossble to find leak also. It ended up being the live well fittings. Check the lines too if you have a live well.


----------

